# Flash shoe Metal pin lost



## Russ Davies (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi Ive just done some thing really stupid and a am really concerned .

I needed to replace the pin in my shoe plate on Canon 50d , I followed an artical step by step regarding this replacment. The artical said to use a paperclip that has a nice fit . I found the perfect size, cut it to length and installed it. With it now in place in pressed down the pin and i could feel it springing back nicely, i then put it all back togther. everything was working perfect, well not for long though!! the pin has sunk down. I had to start over again, removed the plate and as i did the metal pin fell inside..
I am now really concerned the the pin being metal is going to short circuit some where.

Has this happened to anyone else i wonder and if so did they have any problems..

Can any one help please.

Cheers Russ


----------



## Dave442 (Aug 9, 2016)

You let us fix it: $200
You let us fix your work: $1000

I did have a camera in the past that had a bad hot shoe. So I was forced to use off camera flash before I knew any benefits to it.


----------



## Dave442 (Aug 9, 2016)

Another person took the article you used and changed the paperclip to a brush pin:
canon eos repair – shimworld
No metal parts.


----------



## beagle100 (Aug 16, 2016)

Dave442 said:


> Another person took the article you used and changed the paperclip to a brush pin:
> canon eos repair – shimworld
> No metal parts.



glad they changed the design from the 50D


----------

